# Leverevolution???



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

Has anyone used this ammo before, or have any good info about it? I was planning on using it out of a revolver. They'd probably see use when I'm up north and bears are more common, I don't think I'd normally carry with them. It'd be for my S&W .357.

I really just need to know if it's comparable to any of the current HP cartridges out there. I'll probably buy a box anyways, since they look awesome in the gun...make for a good pic. But if they blow chunks when used in a short barrel revolver, I'll use them up at the range.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

They could be just the ticket for bears and such, but I've found them somewhat inconsistent (accuracy-wise) out of a 30-30 Marlin. YMMV :smt023


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

they are designed for the rifle, not handgun, but try it out. 

Snowman, I have had great performance out of a Marlin 336 30-30.


----------

